# Water refil automation



## AaronCombs (Feb 26, 2010)

I've been trying to come up with a way to have my tanks hooked up to my water source. Refill when it gets too low, as well have a two extra lines, one for mass filling and one for empty water for water changes. Oh without using electricty.


Well here's my theory.

Next to the sump will water storage unit. This unit is raised so the bottom section will be lined up to the top 3 inches of the sump. ontop of this small unit will sit a large water storage container. That will but partially submerged in the smaller unit. This larger container will have a refill system from a toilet modded into it so as it empties below a certain point it will refill. 

I'm going to test this idea before I build my 120's stand. As if it works I will hook it up and design some stand modifications to house this stuff.


The idea came from two things. First .. the toilet. lol... second my cats water bowl. I'll try to draw a diagram for everyone later. As long as the larger container is sealed once modified it should work. Though I'll need to modify the float so that it can go down more than an inch before it refills.



Now realize this system will be ment more so for topping off the water level as well as a gradual refill. 

Unless... I can use water flow valves to change how much water will flow directly out of the system into the sump. Hence a line for quick fill up. The second idea is to split the water line before it refills, so I can turn on the valve and the second line goes directly into the tank. My concerns are water temp, so I'd have to have heaters to help assist with that.


As for changing water, when the water flows down to the sump, I'll have valves to turn to redirect the water. This line will be sent to my sink to go down that drainage pipe.






Any ideas or recomendations? Like I said, just a theory until I can test. I'm hoping it'll work so I can do step by step and show everyone incase they'd want to use it or something similar.

PS I know I can do this with electric sensors... however I'm trying to stay away from that, for now at least.



Cheers


Aaron


----------



## leogtr (Jan 19, 2011)

AaronCombs said:


> I've been trying to come up with a way to have my tanks hooked up to my water source. Refill when it gets too low, as well have a two extra lines, one for mass filling and one for empty water for water changes. Oh without using electricty.
> 
> 
> Well here's my theory.
> ...


hi there!

okay...its a bit confusing a diagram would help to understand your design...what about declorinator? when does that go in the water?


----------



## AaronCombs (Feb 26, 2010)

water is already filtered before it's pumped in. House has one installed already before the water heater.

http://img204.imageshack.us/img204/3685/theory.png

Here's a sketch of it. Theory is when the water levell in the sump falls bellow the water level in the small refuge... the water will flow from the pipe shown, to fill the sump back up. Meanwhile the when the gauge that floats up and down falls below a specified point it will refill the container back up via the green line at top. Once the gauge is back to the top it stops the water flow. 

The green line has two purple water valves. This allows me to do a mass refill or a gradual refil. The mass refill would be ust mostly when setting up the tank for filling it up more than anything. But is there incase I need it.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

So kinda of like how the flushing mechanism for a toilet works?


----------



## AaronCombs (Feb 26, 2010)

Yes. Except it will slowly fill up the sump as the water naturally evaporates. 

Then in cases in which I need to do water changes and w hat not, I can drain the tank quickly, as well fill the sump up quickly. 

I'll be routing a the drain pipe on the aquarium system to my actual drainage system. As well my overflow will be routed the same path. Except it will go after the water change valve.


I've been designing the stand that would hold this. Based on the Size of the refill and all that. I'll have "Shelf" like look on the left and right side of the tank. This will allow me to hide the refill system on one of the sides. As well give me shelfing for my fish tank supplies, API tester and all that in the other side.


----------



## Mettalikatt (Jul 26, 2010)

There is a device quite similar for cattle tanks. It utilizes a float to complete a circut is what I'd have to guess. Anyway you may be able to find a small enough one, maybe not, and all the fittings on the ones we have are standard garden hose sized. Good luck.


----------



## AaronCombs (Feb 26, 2010)

I"ll have to look into that. Thanks.


----------



## SinCrisis (Aug 7, 2008)

i recently saw this: Aquarium Maintenance & Plumbing: Eshopps Auto Top Off Float Valve is what your making similar to this?


----------



## AaronCombs (Feb 26, 2010)

similar to what I was going to build. The holding tank in my design would have a device such as this that would be alloud to sit so water temp isn't changed quickly. However I migt buy some of these to test it out on some smaller tanks just to see how effective it is. 


Thanks for the tip and link.


----------

